# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Kushtetuta e Kaçanikut, themelet e shtetit shqiptar në Kosovë

## SkyThinks

Info rreth qytetit,djepit te shtetit bashkohor Shqiptar"Kaçaniku":

[Kaçaniku eshte ne pjesen jugore te kosoves,neper qytet 
kalojnedy lumenje,ka kushte te mira klimatike.Kaçaniku ka 
pozite me rendesistrategjike,neper te cilen magjistralja 
kryesore Prishtine-Shkup,njeashtu hekurudha e trenit 
Fushe Kosove-Selanik.
Kaçaniku eshtenyje lidhese e gadishullit ballkanik.
Kaçaniku,si qytet daton qysh nga shek.XVI.Kaçaniku,
gjithnje ishte fortifikate e Kosoves,gjate lufterave.
Zoti e bekofte Kaçanikun,popullin e saj,Kosoven dhe 
tere Shqiperine etnike]

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-Kushtetuta e Kaçanikut,djep i zhvillimit te nje shteti 
shqiptare demokratik,kushtetute e cila figuron me se 
bukuri kulturen demokratike te shpirtit shqiptar,si harmonine,humanizmin,respektin,lirine,e vlera tjera,
qe populli dhe qeveria asaj kohe te viteve `90,
i tha botes qe:
"Edhe ne dijme te ndertojme shtet bashkohore dhe mbi 
vlera njerezore".
-Ne ate kohe,kur evropa juglindore,ende i sundonte ligji i tiranise,dhunes e diskriminimit,ndersa kosova ishte vendi i
pare qe formuloi djepin e shtetit bashkohor shqiptare,te ashtuquajtur:
                          ' KUSHTETUTA E KAçANIKUT '


-Bazuar ne DEKLARATEN E PAVARESISE SE 2 korrikut 1990, 
 KUVENDI I REPUBLIKES SE KOSOVES NXJERR:

*-KUSHTETUTA  E KAçANIKUT-* 

I.DISPOZITAT E PERGJITHSHME

Neni 1 
Republika e Kosovës është shtet demokratik i Kombit shqiptar dhe i pjesëtarëve të 
kombeve të tjera dhe i pakicave kombëtare, të shtetasve të vetë; serbëve, muslimanëve, 
malazezëve, kroatëve, turqëve, romëve e të tjerëve që jetojnë në Kosovë. 

Neni 2*
Republika e Kosovës si shtet është antare e Bashkësisë së Jugosllavisë. 

Neni 3 
Sovraniteti në Republikën e Kosovës buron nga populli dhe i takon popullit. 
Vullneti i popullit është bazë e pushtetit shtetëror. 

Neni 4 
Sovraniteti i popullit realizohet përmes përfaqësuesve të zgjedhur në organet e pushtetit shtetëror dhe me referendum. 

Neni 5 
Të gjithë anëtarët e organeve përfaqësuese të pushtetit shtetëror i zgjedhin shtetasit e moshës madhore në bazë 
të të drejtës së votës së përgjithëshme, të barabartë, të drejtëpërdrejtë dhe të fshehtë, nga radha e më shumë kandidatëve. 
Përfaqësuesit e zgjedhur të popullit në organet e pushtetit shtetëror janë përgjegjës para zgjedhësve të tyre. 

Neni 6 
Qytetarët si bartës të pushtetit kanë të drejtë të organizohen në parti politike, lidhje, lëvizje e shoqata të qytetarëve. 

Neni 7 
Cdo njeriu dhe qytetari i garantohen liritë dhe të drejtat politike, ekonomike, sociale, 
nacionale e kulturore dhe të drejtat e tjera të përcaktuara me Kushtetutë. 
Askujt nuk mund ti mohohet liria dhe e drejta për të marrë veprim në qoftë se veprimi nuk është i ndaluar shprehimishtë me Kushtetutë dhe ligj. 
*Dispozitat e nenit 2 dhe të neneve të tjera përkatëse do të harmonizohen varësisht ngapërcaktimi 
i te gjitha njësive të tjera përkitazi me organizimin e ardhëshëm të Jugosllavisë 

Neni 8 
Teritori i Republikës së Kosovës është unik, i patjetërsueshëm dhe i pandashëm. 
Kufijtë e Republikës mund të ndryshohen vetëm në bazë të vendimit të Kuvendit të Republikës së Kosovës dhe në pajtim 
me vullnetin e shprehur të popullit me të cilin ka të 
bëjë ndryshimi. 

Neni 9 
Qytetarët e Republikës së Kosovës gëzojnë të drejtën e shtetësisë së Republikës.Shtetasit e njësive të tjera të Bashkësisë së Jugosllavisë gëzojnë liritë dhe të drejtat e përcaktuara me aktin e saj. 

Neni 10 
Organizimi teritorial i Republikës regullohet me ligj. 
Komuna dhe Qyteti janë formë e Bashkësisë teritoriale ku realizohen vetadministrimi lokal. 

Neni ll 
Në Republikën e Kosovës është në përdorim zyrtarë gjuha shqipe dhe shkrimi i saj. 
Në rajonet e republikës së Kosovës ku jetojnë edhe pjesëtarët e nacionaliteteve tjera, në përdorim të barabart zyrtar janë edhe gjuha serbokroate e turke dhe shkrimet e tyre, në pajtim me ligjin. 

Neni 12 
Republika e Kosovës ushtron pushtetin shtetëror në mënyrë sovrane. 
Të drejtat sovrane të Republikës së Kosovës, siguria e saj, si dhe regullimi shoqëror ekonomik e politik janë të mbrojtur me këtë Kushtetutë. 

Neni 13 
Pushteti kushtetutdhënës dhe ligjëdhënës i takon Kuvendit të Republikës së Kosovës dhe përcaktohen me këtë Kushtetutë. 

Neni 14 
Kryesia e Republikës së Kosovës është shef kolegjial i shtetit. 
Të drejtat e detyrat e Kryesisë përcaktohen me këtë Kushtetutë. 

Neni 15 
Organi më i lartë i pushtetit ekzekutiv është Qeveria.
Të drejtat e detyrat e Qeverisë përcaktohen me këtë kushtetutë.

Neni l6 
Pushtetin gjyqësor e ushtrojnë gjyqet e pavarura. 
Gjyqet punojnë vetëm në bazë të Kushtetutës dhe ligjit. 

Neni 17 
Gjyqi Kushtetues i Kosovës, si organ i pavarur i Republikës, mbron kushtetutshmërinë dhe ligjshmërinë. 

Neni l8 
Puna e organeve të pushtetit shtetëror është publike. 
Puna publike e organeve të pushtetit shtetëror mund të përjashtohet vetëm në rastet e përcaktuara me ligj. 

Neni l9 
Republika ka stemën e vetë.
Përmbajtja dhe përdorimi i stemës përcaktohet me ligj.

Neni 20 
Republika ka flamurin e vetë.
Përmbajtja dhe përdorimi i flamurit përcaktohet me ligj.

Neni 21 
Republika ka himnin e vetë.
Përmbajtja dhe përdorimi i himnit përcaktohet me ligj.

Neni 22 
Në Republikën e Kosovës është e drejtë e pjesëtarëve të kombeve dhe pakicave kombëtare që të përdorin simbolet 
e veta. 
Kushtet dhe mënyra e përdorimit të simboleve të tyre rregullohen me ligj. 

Neni 23 
Kryeqyteti i Republikës së Kosovës është Prishtina. 


II. RENDI EKONOMIK DHE SOCIAL


Neni 24 
Organizimi i jetës ekonomike dhe sociale rregullohet në 
mënyrën që të gjithë qytetarëve t'u sigurojë standard të
jetesës në pajtim me drejtësinë, të bazuar në punën e tërësishme, si burim i mirëqënies, dhe në pajtim me dinjitetin njerëzor. 
Eshtë detyrë e shtetit të nxitë dhe realizojë, në pajtim me parimet demokratike,zhvillimin 
ekonomik, social dhe kulturor, me qëllim të ritjes së të 
ardhurave kombëtare dhe në këtë bazë edhe të mirëqenies ekonomike, sociale dhe kulturore të qytetarëve, por edhe të 
barazisë së tyre. Për këtë qëllim shteti merr përsipër të bëjë investime ku kërkon interesi 
shoqëror, veçmas në rajonet më pak të zhvilluara, si dhe të përgatisë planet e zhvillimit dhe ndërtimit harmonik të 
Republikës. 
Në këto kufinj dhe baza sigurohet ekonomizimi i lirë i tregut,
liria ndërmarëse dhe e bashkimit,pavarësia dhe barazia e subjekteve ekonomike në treg, si dhe iniciativa e lirë 
private ekonomike, duke i mundësuar secilit që me punën e vetë t'ia siguroj vetvehtes ekzistencën adekuate. 

Neni 25 
Me ligj përcaktohet më hollësisht se veprimtaria ekonomike e lirë nuk mund të zhvillohet 
në kundërshtim me interesin shoqëror, ose në mënyrën që t'i shkaktojë dëme sigurisë, lirisë, barazisë dhe dinjitetit njerëzor. Me ligj përcaktohet mënyra sipas së cilës veprimtaria ekonomike publike dhe private drejtohet dhe koordinohet për qëllimet e 
shoqërisë. Në qarkullim ekonomik vlen parimi i marrëveshjes së lirë në pajtim me ligjin. 

Neni 26 
Garantohen të gjitha format e pronësisë. 
Të gjitha format e pronësisë janë të barabarta dhe gëzojnë mbrojtje të njejtë. 
Bartës të së drejtës së pronësisë janë personat fizik dhe juridik. 

Neni 27 
Me ligj mund të përcaktohet shfrytëzimi dhe regjimi i pronësisë në pajtim me interesin e përgjithshëm. 
Shpronësimi(eksproprijimi) lejohet vetëm për qëllime shoqërore të bazuara në ligj dhe vetëm në bazë të kompensimit që i përgjigjet vlerës së sendit në treg në ditën e shpalljes 
së aktit të shpronësimit. 
Shpronësimi lejohet vetëm në qoftë se qëllimet e përgjithëshme shoqërore nuk mund të arrihen në mënyrë tjetër. 
Kompensimin çdo herë e përcakton gjyqi civil. 

Neni 28 
Qytetarëve u garantohet e drejta e pronësisë në tokën bujqësore. 
Me ligj përcaktohen kushtet dhe kufijtë në bazë të të cilave mund të fitohet e drejta e pronësisë në pyje dhe në tokën pyjore. 

Neni 29 
Pasuritë e natyrës dhe të mirat në përdorim të përgjithshëm, 
si dhe të mirat me interes të përgjithshëm, janë në pronësi shoqërore ose shtetërore. Me ligj mund të përcaktohen 
kushtet e fitimit të të drejtës së shfrytëzimit në pasuritë e natyrës dhe në të mirat në përdorim të përgjithshëm. 

Neni 30 
Mbrojtja e tokës, e pasurive të natyrës, e ujrave dhe e ajrit nga prishja dhe ndotja, është 
detyrë e shtetit, e organizatave ekonomike e shoqërore dhe e të gjithë qytetarëve. 

Neni 31 
Personi i huaj mund të fitojë të drejtën e pronësisë nën kushtet e përcaktuara me ligj. 
Personit të huaj i garantohet e drejta që të veprojë e të organizojë veprimtari të pavarrur, ose të investojë në 
ndërmarjet e vendit ose të formojë ndërmarje të përzier në kushtet e përcaktuara me ligj. 

Neni 32 
Me ligj rregullohet mbrojtja dhe zhvillimi i zejes. 

Neni 33 
Të gjitha pasuritë kulturore dhe historike, pa marrë parasysh në pronësinë e kujt janë, 
paraqesin pasuri të popullit.Ato janë nën mbrojtjen e shtetit dhe me ligj përcaktohen 
masat e ruajtjes së tyre. 

Neni 34 
Garantohet mbrojtja e punës intelektuale, e drejta e autorit, e shpikjes dhe e risimeve si 
dhe e artit e letërsisë. 
Shkenca dhe kërkimet shkencore, si dhe zbatimi i njohurive të tyre,janë bazë qenësore e 
shoqërisë, të cilat shteti dhe shoqëria detyrohet t'i ndihmojë gjithanshëm. 

Neni 35 
E drejta e trashigimisë garantohet dhe regullohet me ligj. 

Neni 36 
Qytetarët kanë të drejta në sigurim,pensionim dhe ndihmë në rast të paaftësisë për punë 
për shkak të sëmundjes, fatkeqësisë, amësisë, invaliditetit, moshës ose vdekjes, në rastin 
e ngritjes së fëmijës si dhe për ndihmat për rastet e përcaktuara me ligj. 
Shteti u siguron qytetarëve shërbimin e nevojshëm mjeksor në qendrat shëndetsore në 
Republikë. 

Neni 37 
Cdo fëmije, sipas pozitës së tij të mitur, pa dallim race, gjinie, gjuhe, besimi, të 
prejardhjes nacionale ose sociale, të pasurisë ose lindjes, ka të drejta në masat mbrojtëse 
nga ana e familjes, e shoqërisë dhe e shtetit. 

Neni 38 
Personat e mitur,personat e paaftë për punë dhe të moshuarit, që nuk kanë të afërm, ose 
që kanë ngelur pa kujdesin e të afërmve të vetë, gjenden në mbrojtje të veçantë të shtetit. 

Neni 39 
Cdo qytetar ka të drejtë në vendosje adekuate banimi.Me ligj përcaktohet vendosja 
higjenike dhe ekonomike me anë të masave të drejtuara në lehtësimin e shfrytëzimit e të 
fitimit të pronësisë dhe të nxitjes së investimit të kapitalit privat për këtë qëllim. 

Neni 40 
Mjetet për realizimin e të drejtave të qytetarëve të garantuara me Kushtetutë dhe ligj nga 
lëmi i shëndetësisë, i mbrojtjes sociale dhe të fëmijve dhe të formave të tjera të sigurimit 
social, të arsimit, të shkencës, të kulturës, të kulturës fizike, si dhe në lëmitë e tjera të 
përcaktuara me ligj, sigurohen me bugjet. 
Mjetet për realizimin e të drejtave të të zënëve me punë në bazë të sigurimit të 
detyrueshëm social ( shëndetsor, pensional, invalidor e të tjerë), i sigurojnë të zënët me 
punë dhe punëdhënësit në pajtim me ligjin. 

Neni 41 
Me ligj mundë të përcaktohen veprimtaritë që kanë vetitë e shërbimeve publike dhe 
përcaktohet mënyra e ushtrimit të tyre. 



III. LIRITE, TE DREJTAT DHE DETYRAT E NJERIUT DHE TE QYTETARIT

Neni 42 
Liritë dhe të drejtat e njeriut dhe të qytetarit janë të kufizuara vetëm me liritë dhe të 
drejtat e barabarta të të tjerëve. 

Neni 43 
Qytetarët janë të barabartë në të drejta dhe detyra dhe gëzojnë mbrojtje të njëjtë para 
organeve shtetërore dhe organeve të tjera, pa dallim kombësie, race, gjinie, feje, bindje 
politike dhe bindje tjetër, arsimi, prejardhjeje sociale, gjendje materiale ose vetie tjetër 
personale. 

Neni 44 
Jeta e njeriut është e pacënueshme. 
Dënimi me vdekje mundë të përcaktohet me ligj dhe shqiptohet përjashtimisht vetëm për 
format më të rënda të veprave të rënda penale. 

Neni 45 
Liria e njeriut është e pacënueshme.
Askujt nuk mund t'i hiqet liria, përveç në rastet dhe në procedurën e përcaktuar me ligj,
në bazë të vendimit të gjyqit kompetent.
Heqja e kundërligjshme e lirisë dënohet.

Neni 46 
Personi, për të cilin ekziston dyshimi i bazuar se ka kryer vepër penale, mund të vihet në 
paraburgim dhe të mbahet në paraburgim vetëm kur kjo është e domosdoshme për 
zbatimin e procedurës penale ose për sigurinë e njerëzve.Paraburgimi caktohet me 
vendim të gjyqit, e vetëm në raste të jashtëzakonshme, në kushtet e caktuara me ligj, me 
vendim të organit tjetër të autorizuar me ligj- më së shumti deri në tri ditë. 
Personit që është vënë në paraburgim duhet t'i dorëzohet vendimi me shkrim, i arsyetuar, 
në momentin e paraburgimit.Kundër këtij vendimi ky person ka të drejtë ankese mbi të 
cilën gjyqi vendos brenda afatit prej 48 orësh. 
Koha e paraburgimit duhet të reduktohet në masën më të vogël të domosdoshme. 
Paraburgimi sipas vendimit të shkallës së parë mund të zgjasë më së shumti tre muaj nga 
dita e vënies në paraburgim. Ky afat me vendim të Gjyqit Suprem mund të zgjatet edhe 
tre muaj. Në qoftë se deri në kalimin e këtyre afateve nuk ngritet padia, i pandehuri lirohet. 

Neni 47 
Qytetarëve u garantohet liria e qarkullimit dhe e banimit dhe e drejta që të largohen nga 
vendi dhe që të kthehen në të. 
Liria e qarkullimit dhe e banimit mund të kufizohen vetëm me ligj, nëse këtë e kërkon 
zhvillimi i procedurës penale,parandalimi i sëmundjeve ngjitëse ose interesat e mbrojtjes 
së vendit. 

Neni 48 
Dinjiteti i njeriut dhe jeta e tij private janë të pacenueshme. 

Neni 49 
Qytetarëve u garantohet liria e punës, zgjedhja e lirë e profesionit dhe e punës dhe e drejta, në kushtet e njejta, 
për çdo vend pune dhe funksion.Ndalohet puna me dhunë. 

Neni 50 
Punëtori ka të drejtë për kushtet e punës që i sigurojnë integritetin dhe sigurinë fizike dhe 
morale të tij. 

Neni 51 
Të zënët me punë, në mënyrën e përcaktuar me ligjin dhe kontratën kolektive, kanë të drejtë në kompensim adekuat 
për punë. 

Neni 52 
Të zënët me punë kanë të drejtë në grevë, në mënyrën e përcaktuar me ligj. 

Neni 53 
Në pajtim me ligjin, të zënët me punë kanë të drejtë në kohë të kufizuar të punës prej 42 
orëve në javë, në pushim ditor dhe javor dhe në pushim vjetor me pagesë. 

Neni 54 
Qytetarët të cilët nuk janë plotësisht të aftë për punë u garantohet aftësimi për punë 
gjegjëse dhe krijohen kushtet për punësimin e tyre, në pajtim me ligjin. 
Në kushtet e përcaktuara me ligj, garantohet e drejta në sigurinë materiale gjatë kohës së 
papunësisë së përkohëshme. 

Neni 55 
Qytetari që i ka mbushur tetëmbëdhjetë vjet ka të drejtë të zgjedhë dhe të jetë i zgjedhur. 
Në zgjedhje marin pjesë partitë politike, lëvizjet, lidhjet e shoqatat, të cilat formohen e 
veprojnë lirisht, si dhe grupet e qytetarëve. Ato duhet të respektojnë parimin e sovranitetit 
popullor e të demokracisë dhe t'u përmbahen kufinjëve të aktivitetit të përcaktuar me 
Kushtetutë dhe ligj. 

Neni 56 
Garantohet liria e bashkimit, e mbledhjes dhe e tubimit publik të qytetarëve, si dhe liria e 
organizimit dhe aktivitetit politik dhe sindikal, në mënyrën e përcaktuar me ligj. 
Të zënët me punë, me qëllim të mbrojtjes së të drejtave dhe interesave të veta, mund të 
organizojnë aktivitete sindikale dhe të anëtarësohen në to sipas vullnetit. 
Ndalohet organizimi dhe aktiviteti politik i drejtuar në ndryshimin me dhunë të 
rregullimit të përcaktuar me Kushtetutë dhe cënimin e tërësisë teritoriale e të pavarësisë 
së Bashkësisë së Jugosllavisë e të Republikës, nxitjes së urrejtjes dhe mosdurimit 
nacional, racor e fetar. Mënyra e realizimit të lirisë së organizimit dhe të aktivitetit politik 
e sindikal rregullohet me ligj. 

Neni 57 
Fshehtësia e letrave dhe e mjeteve të tjera të komunikimit është e pacënueshme. 
Me ligj mund të përcaktohet që vetëm në bazë të vendimit të gjyqit mundë të bëhet 
përjashtim nga parimi i pacënueshmërisë së fshehtësisë së letrave dhe të mjeteve të tjera 
të komunikimit, po qe se kjo është e domosdoshme për zhvillimin e procedurës penale 
ose për sigurinë e vendit. 

Neni 58 
Garantohet mbrojtja e të dhënave personale.
Mbledhja, përpunimi dhe shfrytëzimi i të dhënave personale regullohet me ligj.

Neni 59 
Banesa është e paprekëshme. 
Me ligj mund të përcaktohet që personi zyrtar vetëm në bazë të vendimit të gjyqit mund 
të hyjë në banesë ose në lokalet e tjera kundër vullnetit të mbajtësit të tyre dhe në to të 
bëjë bastisje. 
Bastisja mund të bëhet vetëm në praninë e dy dëshmitarëve. 
Në kushtet e përcaktuara me ligj, personi zyrtar mund të hyjë në banesë ose në lokale pa 
vendimin e gjyqit dhe të bëjë bastisjen nëse kjo është e domosdoshme për të zënë 
drejtëpërsëdrejt kryesinë e veprës penale ose për të shpëtuar njerëzit dhe pasurinë. 

Neni 60 
Secili ka të drejtë për mbrojtjen e barabartë të të drejtave të veta në procedurë para gjyqit, 
organeve shtetërore dhe organeve e organizatave të tjera, që vendosin mbi të drejtat, 
obligimet dhe interesat e tij. 
Secilit i garantohet e drejta e ankesës, ose e mjetit tjetër juridik kundër vendimeve të 
gjyqit, të organeve shtetërore dhe të organeve e organizatave 
të tjera, me të cilat vendoset mbi të drejtën ose interesin e tij të bazuar në ligj. 

Neni 61 
Askush nuk mund të dënohet për vepër e cila, para se të kryhet, nuk ka qenë e 
parashikuar me ligj ose me dispozitë të bazuar në ligj si vepër e dënueshme, e as të 
shqiptohet dënimi që nuk ka qenë i paraparë për atë vepër. 
Veprat penale dhe sanksionet penale mund të caktohen vetëm me ligj. 
Sanksionet penale i shqyrton gjyqi kompetent sipas procedurës së përcaktuar me ligj. 
Askush nuk mund të konsiderohet fajtor për vepër penale për derisa kjo të mos vërtetohet 
me aktgjykim gjyqësor të formës së prerë.Personi që është dënuar pa arsye për vepër 
penale ose i cili pa bazë është privuar nga liria, ka të drejtë për rehabilitim dhe për 
shpërblimin e dëmit nga mjetet shtetërore, si dhe të drejtat e tjera të përcaktuara me ligj. 

Neni 62 
Secilit i garantohet e drejta për mbrojtje para gjyqit. Askush që nxirret para gjyqit ose 
organit tjetër kompetent për zhvillimin e procedurës, nuk mund të dënohet në qoftë se 
sipas ligjit nuk është marrë në pyetje ose nuk i është dhënë mundësi që të mbrohet. 
I pandehuri ka të drejtë të marrë mbrojtësin të cilit, në pajtim me ligjin, i bëhet e mundur 
mbrojtja dhe sigurimi i të drejtave dhe i interesave të të pandehurit. 
Me ligj përcaktohet se në cilat raste i pandehuri medoemos duhet të ketë mbrojtësin. 

Neni 63 
Qytetari, sipas kushteve të përcaktuar me ligj, ka të drejtë të kërkojë zhdëmtim nga shteti, 
për dëmin që i shkaktohet nga veprimet e paligjshme të organeve shtetërore gjatë 
ushtrimit të detyrës, ose nga organizata që ushtron autorizime publike. 

Neni 64 
Garantohet rrespektimi i personalitetit të njeriut dhe i dinjitetit njerëzor në procedurën 
penale dhe në çdo procedurë tjetër, në rast heqjeje, rrespektivisht kufizimi të lirisë, si dhe 
gjatë kohës së ekzekutimit të dënimit. 
Garantohet pacënueshmëria e integritetit të personalitetit të njeriut, të jetës personale dhe 
familjare, si dhe të drejtat e tjera personale. 
Ndalohet dhe është i dëmshëm çdo detyrim për të pranuar dhe për t'u deklaruar. 
Ndaj askujt nuk mund të zbatohen mundime apo ndëshkime, rrespektivisht sjellje 
nënçmuese. Posaçërisht është e ndaluar që ndaj ndokujt, pa lejen e tij, të bëhen 
eksperimente medicinale ose eksperimente të tjera shkencore. 

Neni 65 
Eshtë e drejtë e njeriut që të vendosë lirisht për lindjen e fëmijes. 

Neni 66 
Familja gëzon mbrojtje të posaçme ligjore.
Nëna dhe fëmija gëzojnë mbrojtje të posaçme.
Martesa dhe marrëdhëniet juridike në martesë e në familje rregullohen me ligj.

Neni 67 
Eshtë i obligueshëm shkollimi fillor që zgjat së paku tetë vjet.
Qytetarët kanë të drejtë që, në kushte të barabarta të përcaktuara me ligj, të fitojnë dije
dhe përgatitje profesionale në të gjitha shkallët e arsimit.
Në shkollat që financohen nga të ardhurat publike shkollimi është pa pagesë.

Neni 68 
Në shkollat fillore, të mesme, të larta e fakultete, respektivisht në paralelet e tyre 
sigurohen kushtet për mësimin në gjuhën amëtare, respektivisht në gjuhën shqipe, 
sërbokroate dhe turke, në pajtim me ligjin. 
Në rajonet ku jetojnë romët, varësisht nga kushtet, sigurohet mësimi fillor edhe në gjuhën 
rome. 

Neni 69 
Garantohet liria e krijimit dhe e publikimit shkencor, profesional dhe artistik si dhe e 
krijimeve të tjera kulturore. 

Neni 70 
Garantohet liria e mendimit dhe e shprehjes publike të mendimit. 

Neni 71 
Garantohet liria e shtypit dhe e formave të tjera të informimit publik. 
Qytetarët kanë të drejtë që në mjetet e informimit publik të botojnë mendimet e veta. 
Qytetarët, organet shtetërore,partitë politike, lidhjet, lëvizjet, e qytetarve, në kushtet e 
caktuara me ligj, mund të botojnë shtypin dhe të përhapin informata me anë të mjeteve të 
tjera të informimit. 
Me ligj dënohet cenzura dhe çdo masë tjetër preventive që e cenon lirinë e shtypit dhe 
format e tjera të informimit publik. 

Neni 72 
Qytetari ka të drejtë të kritikojë publikisht punën e organit shtetëror, partisë politike, 
lidhjes, lëvizjes ose shoqatës së qytetarëve dhe të bartësve të autorizimeve publike si dhe 
që t'u paraqesë parashtresa, peticione, propozime e inisiativa dhe që për to të marrë 
përgjigje. 

Neni 73 
Shtetasi i Republikës së Kosovës në botën e jashtme gëzon mbrojtjen e Republikës së vet. 
Shtetasi i Republikës së Kosovës nuk mund të zhvishet nga shtetësia, të largohet nga 
vendi, e as të ekstradohet. 
Shtetasit të Republikës së Kosovës, i cili nuk gjendet në vend, e i cili disponon me 
shtetësi tjetër, mundet që vetëm përjashtimisht, në bazë të ligjit, t'i merret shtetësia, në 
qoftë se me punën e vetë u shkakton dëm interesave ndërkombëtare ose interesave të tjera 
të Republikës së Kosovës ose në qoftë se refuzon të kryej obligimet qytetare. 

Neni 74 
U garantohet e drejta e strehimit shtetasve të huaj dhe personave pa shtetësi,të cilët 
ndiqen për shkak të angazhimit të tyre për pikpamje dhe lëvizje demokratike, për çlirimin 
social dhe nacional, për lirinë dhe të drejtat e personalitetit të njeriut ose për lirinë e 
krijimit shkencor ose artistik. 

Neni 75 
Qytetarit i garantohet liria e shprehjes së përkatësisë kombëtare, liria e shprehjes së 
kulturës kombëtare dhe liria e përdorimit të gjuhës e të shkrimit të saj. 
Qytetari nuk është i detyruar të deklarohet se cilës përkatësi kombëtare i takon, as të 
përcaktohet që t'i takojë njërit nga kombet, respektivisht pakicës kombëtare. 
Eshtë kundërkushtetuese dhe dënohet çdo propagim ose zbatim i pabarazisë kombëtare, si 
dhe çdo mbjellje e urrejtjes dhe mosdurimit kombëtar, racial ose fetar, mohimi i historisë, 
kulturës dhe i vlerave të tjera kombëtare. 

Neni 76 
Garantohet liria e ndërgjegjes, besimit fetar dhe e manifestimit të fesë.
Bashkësitë fetare janë të ndara nga shteti dhe janë të lira në kryerjen e punëve fetare dhe
të ceremonive fetare.
Bashkësitë fetare mund të hapin shkolla fetare dhe ente bamirëse.

Neni 77 
Mbrojtja e vendit është e drejtë e pacënueshme dhe e patjetërsueshme dhe obligim dhe 
nder i madh i çdo qytetari. 

Neni 78 
Eshtë detyrë e secilit t'i jap ndihmë tjetrit në rrezik dhe të marrë pjesë në mënjanimin e 
rrezikut të përgjithshëm. 

Neni 79 
Liritë dhe të drejtat e garantuara me Kushtetutë nuk mund të merren e as të kufizohen. 
Liritë dhe të drejtat realizohen, ndërsa detyrimet përmbushen në bazë të Kushtetutës. 
Me ligj mund të caktohet vetëm mënyra e realizimit të disa lirive dhe të drejtave kur kjo 
është e përcaktuar me Kushtetutë ose kur kjo është e domosdoshme për realizimin e tyre. 
Sigurohet mbrojtja gjyqësore e lirive dhe të drejtave të garantuara me Kushtetutë. 


IV. KUSHTETUTSHMERIA DHE LIGJSHMERIA


Neni 80 
Përkujdesja për kushtetutshmërinë dhe ligjshmërinë është obligim i të gjithëve dhe i 
secilit. 

Neni 81 
Ligjet, dispozitat dhe aktet e tjera duhet të jenë në pajtim me Kushtetutën.
Dispozitat dhe aktet e tjera të organeve republikane duhet të jenë në pajtim me ligje.
Dispozitat dhe aktet e tjera nuk mund të jenë në kundërshtim me ligjin dhe me dispozitat
e tjera republikane. 

Neni 82 
Ligjet, dispozitat dhe aktet e tjera hyjnë në fuqi jo më parë se ditën e tetë pas shpalljes, në 
qoftë se për shkaqe posaçërisht të arsyeshme nuk është parashikuar që të hyjnë në fuqi në 
afat më të shkurtër. 
Ligjet, dispozitat dhe aktet e tjera të organeve republikane,komunale e të qytetit shpallen 
në "Gazetën Zyrtare të Republikes së Kosovës". 

Neni 83 
Ligjet, dispozitat dhe aktet e tjera nuk mund të kenë efekt prapaveprues. 
Vetëm me ligj mund të caktohet që disa dispozita të tij, nëse këtë e kërkon interesi i 
përgjithshëm, të kenë efekt prapaveprues. 
Veprat e dënueshme përcaktohen dhe dënimet për këto vepra shqiptohen sipas ligjit, 
përkatësisht dispozitës tjetër që ka qenë në fuqi në kohën e kryerjes së veprës, përveç 
nëse ligji,përkatësisht dispozita e re është më e butë për kryesin. 

Neni 84 
Organet shtetërore dhe organizatat që ushtrojnë autorizime publike, në çështjet 
individuale mund të vendosin mbi të drejtat dhe detyrat ose, në bazë të ligjit, të aplikojnë 
masa detyrimi ose kufizimi, vetëm në procedurën e përcaktuar me ligj në të cilën i jipet 
mundësia secilit që ti mbrojë të drejtat e interesat e veta dhe që kundër aktit të nxjerrë të 
paraqesë ankesë ose të përsërisë mjetin tjetër juridik të parashikuar me ligj. 

Neni 85 
Kundër vendimeve dhe akteve të tjera individuale të organeve gjyqësore, administrative 
dhe të organeve të tjera shtetërore, si dhe kundër akteve të këtilla të organeve dhe 
organizatave që ushtrojnë autorizime publike të nxjerra në shkallën e parë, mund t'i 
paraqitet ankesa organit kompetent. 
Në rastet e jashtëzakonshme dhe të caktuara me ligj mundë të përjashtohet ankesa, po qe 
se në mënyrë tjetër është sigurua mbrojtja e të drejtave dhe e ligjëshmërisë. 
Mbi ligjshmërinë e akteve individuale përfundimtare, në të cilat organet shtetërore ose 
organizatat që ushtrojnë autorizime publike vendosin mbi të drejtat ose obligimet, vendos 
gjyqi në konfliktin administrativ, po qe se për çështjen e caktuar nuk është parashikuar 
me ligj mbrojtja tjetër gjyqësore. 
Vetëm me ligj për llojet e caktuara të çështjeve administrative, mund të përjashtohet 
konflikti administrativ. 

Neni 86 
Mosnjohja e gjuhës në të cilën zhvillohet procedura nuk mund të jetë pengesë për 
mbrojtjen dhe realizimin e të drejtave dhe interesave të qytetarëve. 
Secilit i garantohet e drejta që në procedurën para gjyqit, organeve të tjera shtetërore, të 
organeve dhe organizatave që në ushtrimin e autorizimeve publike vendosin mbi të 
drejtat dhe obligimet e njerëzve e të qytetarëve, të përdorë gjuhën e vet dhe që, në këtë 
procedurë të njihet në gjuhën e vetë me faktet. 


V. ORGANIZIMI TERITORIAL I REPUBLIKES

Komuna dhe Qyteti 

Neni 87 
Komuna është njësi teritoriale në të cilën qytetarët realizojnë vetadministrimin, në 
harmoni me statutin e komunës. 
Republika me ligj mund ti besojë kryerjen e disa punëve komunës. 

Neni 88 

Komuna në bazë dhe në suaza të Kushtetutës dhe të ligjit nëpërmjet organeve të veta: 
l. miraton programin e zhvillimit, planin urbanistik, buxhetin dhe llogarinëpërfundimtare; 
2. siguron zhvillimin e veprimtarive komunale dhe me dispozitat e veta rregullon kushtet 
e përgjithshme për kryerjen e tyre; 
3. përkujdeset për ndërtimin, mbrojtjen dhe shfrytëzimin e rrugëve lokale dhe rrugicave si 
dhe të objekteve të tjera publike me interes komunal; 
4. rregullon shfrytëzimin e tokës ndërtimore dhe të hapsirës afariste; 
5. përkujdeset për përmbushjen e nevojave të qytetarëve në lëmin e kulturës, arsimit, 
shëndetësisë, mbrojtjes sociale dhe të fëmijve, të kulturës fizike, zejtarisë, turizmit dhe të 
hotelerisë, të mbrojtjes e përparimit të mjedisit jetësor dhe në sferat e tjera me interesa të 
drejtëpërdrejt për qytetarët; 
6. siguron zbatimin e dispozitave komunale, si dhe ligjeve dhe dispozitave të tjera 
republikane, realizimi i të cilave i është besuar komunës dhe 
7. formon organe, organizata dhe shërbime të komunës. 
Komunës i takojnë të hyrat e përcaktuara me ligj. 
Mjetet për përmbushjen e nevojave të qytetarëve mund të sigurohen edhe me 
vetëkontribut, në pajtim me ligjin.Për zbatimin e vetëkontributit qytetarët vendosin me 
referendum. 

Neni 89 
Komuna ka statutin me të cilin regullohen funksionet e komunës, organizimi dhe puna e 
organeve komunale, si dhe çështjet e tjera me interes për komunën. 
Statutin e nxjerr kuvendi i komunës. 

Neni 90 
Për punët e komunës qytetarët vendosin me referendum dhe nëpërmjet deputetëve në 
kuvendin e komunës. 
Kuvendin e komunës e përbëjnë deputet të zgjedhur në zgjedhjet e lira, të drejtëpërdrejta, 
me vota të fshehta. 

Neni 91 
Me ligj mund të përcaktohet se komuna ka statusin e Qytetit. 
Me ligj përcaktohen punët, të cilat Republika ia beson Qytetit. 

Neni 92 
Qyteti i Prishtinës është njësi e posaçme teritoriale.
Qyteti ka statutin me të cilin rregullohen funksionet e qytetit,organizimi dhe puna e
organeve të qytetit, si dhe çështje të tjera me interes për qytetin.
Statutin e Qytetit e nxjerr Kuvendi i Qytetit.
Kuvendin e Qytetit e përbëjnë deputetët e zgjedhur në zgjedhjet e lira, të drejtëpërdrejta,
me vota të fshehta.
Qyteti i Prishtinës kryen punët e komunës të përcaktuar me Kushtetutë, të cilat janë me
interes për Qytetin e Prishtinës si tërësi.
Me ligj, në kompetencë të qytetit, mund të barten disa të drejta dhe obligime të
Republikës.


VI. TE DREJTAT DHE DETYRAT E REPUBLIKES

Neni 93 
Të drejtat dhe detyrat e Republikës i ushtrojnë organet republikane të caktuara me 
Kushtetutë. 
Liritë dhe të drejtat e njeriut e të qytetarit, barazia përpara ligjit, pavarësia dhe pozita e 
barabartë e të gjithë subjekteve të ekonomizimit, janë bazë dhe suazë e autorizimeve dhe 
e përgjegjësisë së organeve republikane. 

Neni 94 
Organet republikane, në kuadër të të drejtave e të detyrave të Republikës, të përcaktuara 
me ligj, përcaktojnë politikën, miratojnë e zbatojnë ligjin dhe dispozitat dhe aktet e tjera, 
ushtrojnë mbrojtjen kushtetuese- gjyqësore dhe atë gjyqësore të kushtetutshmërisë dhe 
ligjshmërisë. 
Organeve të tjera në Republikë mund t'u besohet zbatimi i ligjeve dhe i dispozitave të 
tjera si dhe i akteve të tjera nga suazat e të drejtave e të detyrave të Republikës, me kusht 
që organet republikane të jenë përgjegjës për kryerjen e këtyre punëve. 

Neni 95 
Republika realizon dhe siguron: 
1. sovranitetin, pavarësinë dhe tërësinë teritoriale të Republikës dhe pozitën 
ndërkombëtare e marrëdhëniet e Republikës me shtetet e tjera dhe me organizatat e 
ndryshme ndërkombëtare; 
2. liritë dhe të drejtat e njeriut e të qytetarit dhe kushtetutshmërinë e ligjshmërinë; 
3. mbrojtjen dhe sigurinë e qytetarëve dhe mbrojtjen e sistemit të përcaktuar me 
Kushtetutë; 
4. të drejtat sendore dhe detyrimet, pozitën juridike të subjekteve të ekonomizimit, 
sistemin në sferat e financave, të marrëdhënieve ekonomike me botën e jashtme, të tregut, 
të planifikimit, të marrëdhënieve të punës, të mbrojtjes në punë, të sigurimit social dhe 
format e tjera të sigurisë sociale dhe qështjet e tjera në sferën e marrëdhënieve 
ekonomike,sociale me interes të përgjithshëm; 
5. sistemin e shëndetësisë, të mbrojtjes sociale e të fëmijve, të arsimit, të shkencës, të 
kulturës e të kulturës fizike,informimit shoqëror e publik; 
6. kontrollin e ligjshmërisë lidhur me disponimin e mjeteve të personit juridik, revizionin 
financiar të të dalurave publike dhe mënyrën e organizimit të këtyre punëve; 
7. qëllimet themelore dhe drejtimet e zhvillimit ekonomik, demografik, rajonal e social, 
organizimin dhe shfrytëzimin e hapsirës, mbrojtjen dhe përparimin e mjedisit jetësor, 
politikën dhe masat për orientimin dhe nxitjen e zhvillimit, duke përfshirë edhe 
zhvillimin e rajoneve më pak të zhvilluara,rezervat e mallrave; 
8. financimin e ushtrimeve të funksioneve të Republikës të përcaktuara me Kushtetutë e 
me ligj; 
9. organizimin, kompetencën dhe punën e organeve shtetërore; 
l0.punët e tjera të përcaktuara me Kushtetutë. 


VII. ORGANET REPUBLIKANE

l. KUVENDI I REPUBLIKES
Neni 96 
Kuvendi i Republikës është organ i pushtetit ligjdhënës. 

Neni 97 
KUVENDI I REPUBLIKES: 
1.vendos për nxjerrjen dhe ndryshimin e Kushtetutës së Republikës, si dhe jep pëlqimin 
mbi aktin më të lartë të bashkësisë së Jugosllavisë; 
2.përcakton politikën, nxjerr ligje dhe dispozita të tjera si dhe akte të përgjithshme; 
3. miraton planin e zhvillimit, planin hapësinor, buxhetin dhe llogarinë përfundimtare; 
4. vendos për ndryshimin e kufijve të Republikës; 
5. përcakton organizimin teritorial të Republikës; 
6.vendos për luftën dhe paqën; 
7. ratifikon marrëveshjet ndërkombëtare; 
8. shpall referendumin republikan; 
9. shpall huat publike republikane dhe vendos për hyrjen borxh të Republikës; 
10. zgjedh dhe shkarkon: kryetarin dhe nënkryetarin e Kuvendit të Republikës, kryetarin, 
nënkryetarin dhe ministrat në Qeverinë e Republikës,kryetarin dhe gjyqtarët e Gjyqit Kushtetues, 
Gjyqit Suprem dhe të gjyqeve të regullta në Republikë,prokurorin publik republikan dhe prokurorët 
publik në Republikë dhe bartësit e tjerë të funksioneve publike të caktuara me ligj; 
ll. bënë kontrollin e punës së Qeverisë dhe të organeve të tjera, si dhe bartësve të 
funksioneve publike që janë përgjegjës përpara Kuvendit të Republikës, në pajtim me 
Kushtetutën dhe ligjin; 
l2. shpall zgjedhjet e parakohëshme për kuvendet e komunave dhe të Qytetit në rastet kur 
konstaton se është bërë shkelje e rëndë e Kushtetutës dhe e ligjit, si dhe kur janë cënuar të 
drejtat e qytetarëve dhe të nacionaliteteve; 
l3. amniston kryesit e veprave penale; 
l4. shpall ligjet; 
l5. jep interpretime autentike të ligjeve; 
l6. kryen edhe punë të tjera të përcaktuara me Kushtetutë. 

Neni 98 
Kuvendi i Republikës përbëhet nga një dhomë dhe ka 130 deputetë.
Deputetët zgjedhen në zgjedhjet e lira, të drejtëpërdrejta, me vota të fshehta.
Kandidatët për deputetë mund t'i propozojnë: partitë politike, lëvizjet, lidhjet, shoqatat
dhe grupet e qytetarëve.
Mënyra e zgjedhjes dhe e revokimit të deputetëve dhe formimi i njësive zgjedhore
regullohen me ligj.

Neni 99 
Deputeti përfaqëson qytetarët e njësisë zgjedhore në të cilën zgjedhet. 
Deputeti është përgjegjës para zgjedhësve të njësisë zgjedhore. 

Neni 100 
Deputeti gëzon imunitet. 
Deputeti nuk mund të thirret në përgjegjësi penale, të arrestohet apo të dënohet për 
mendimin e shprehur ose për dhënien e votës në Kuvendin e Republikës. 
Deputeti nuk mund të arrestohet pa lejen e Kuvendit te Republikës, e në qoftë se thirret 
në imunitet, kundër tij nuk mund të inicohet procedura penale pa lejen e Kuvendit të 
Republikës. 
Deputeti mund të arrestohet pa lejen e Kuvendit të Republikës vetëm në qoftë se është 
zënë në kryerjen e veprës për të cilën është përcaktuar dënimi me burg në kohëzgjatje më 
tepër se pesë vjetë. 
Kuvendi i Republikës mund të vendosë që të zbatohet imuniteti ndaj deputetit i cili nuk 
është thirrë në imunitet në qoftë se kjo është e nevojshme për kryerjen e funksionit të tij. 

Neni 101 
Deputetët zgjedhen për katër vjet.Po për këtë periudhë zgjedhet edhe kryetari dhe 
nënkryetari i Kuvendit të Kosovës. 
Ditën e verifikimit të mandatit të deputetëve të rij pushon funksioni i deputetëve,mandati 
i të cilëve kalon. 
Kuvendi i Republikës, në rast rreziku të drejtëpërdrejtë nga lufta, ose në rast të gjendjes 
së luftës, vendos mbi zgjatjen e mandatit të deputetëve të Republikës, si dhe mbi zgjatjen 
e mandatit të deputetëve në kuvendet e komunave dhe të qytetit. 

Neni 102 
Kuvendi i Republikës mban mbledhje të rregullta. 
Mbledhja e Kuvendit mund të thirret edhe me kërkesë të Kryesisë së Republikës, të 
Qeverisë së Republikës, ose të më së paku 30 deputetëve me rend dite të përcaktuar më 
parë. 
Kuvendi i Republikës vendos në mbledhjen në të cilën merr pjesë shumica e numrit të 
përgjithshëm të deputetëve.Kuvendi merr vendime me shumicë votash, në qoftë se me 
Kushtetutë nuk është parashikuar shumica e posaçme. 
Të drejtën e propozimit të ligjeve dhe të dispozitave të tjera e kanë Qeveria, çdo deputet 
dhe më së paku 20.000 qytetar-bartës të të drejtës zgjedhore. 

Neni 103 
Kryetari i Kuvendit të Republikës, e në mungesë të tij, nënkryetari i Kuvendit, përfaqëson 
Kuvendin, thërret mbledhjet e Kuvendit, nënshkruan aktet që i nxjerr Kuvendi dhe shpall 
me dekret ligjet republikane, si dhe shpall zgjedhjet. 

Neni 104 
Për shqyrtimin e propozimit të ligjeve dhe të akteve të tjera dhe përcjelljen e realizimit të 
tyre, Kuvendi mund të formojë forume punuese të përhershme dhe të përkohëshme. 
Në Kuvend formohet Komisioni për liritë dhe të drejtat e qytetarëve si dhe barazinë 
nacionale. 

Neni 105 
Kuvendi i Republikës mund të vendosë që, për disa çështje nga kompetenca e tij, 
qytetarët të vendosin në referendum republikan. 

Neni 106 
Puna e Kuvendit të Republikës dhe e forumeve punuese, organizimi i tyre i brendshëm 
dhe të drejtat e detyrat e deputetëve rregullohen me Regulloren e punës. 


2. KRYESIA E REPUBLIKES
Neni 107 
Kryesia e Republikës së Kosovës përfaqëson Republikën. 

Neni 108 
Kryesia e Republikës: 
l. vendos mbi çështjet nga sfera e mbrojtjes popullore, në pajtim me Kushtetutën dheligjin dhe 
udhëheq rrezistencën popullore në luftë; 
2. miraton dekrete me fuqi ligjore, në rast të rrezikut të drejtëpërdrejtë nga lufta, gjatë 
kohës së gjendjes së luftës, rrezikimit të pavarësisë nacionale, ose të tërësisë teritoriale 
dhe pamundësisë së funksionimit të rregullt të organeve republikane në qoftë se Kuvendi 
i Republikës nuk ka mundësi të mbajë mbledhje. Me dekrete me fuqi ligjore mund të 
suprimohen disa dispozita të Kushtetutës që kanë të bëjnë me liritë dhe të drejtat e 
qytetarëve dhe me organizimin, përbërjen dhe autorizimet e disa organeve republikane. 
Dekretet me fuqi ligjore Kryesia e Republikës ia paraqet Kuvendit të Republikës për 
verifikim menjiherë posa ai të ketë mundësi të mblidhet; 
3. përcakton planet dhe masat për mbrojtjen e vendit, jepë udhëzime për marrjen e 
masave për përgatitjen dhe mobilizimin e burimeve dhe forcave të vendit për mbrojtje 
dhe për kordinimin e planeve dhe të masave të subjekteve të tjera, përcakton ekzistimin e 
rrezikut të drejtëpërdrejt nga lufta, urdhëron mobilizimin e përgjithshëm dhe të 
pjesërishëm dhe, në qoftë se Kuvendi i Republikës nuk ka mundësi që të mbajë mbledhje, 
shpall gjendjen e luftës; 
4. përcakton planin e përdorimit të forcave të armatosura në rast lufte dhe urdhëron 
përdorimin e forcave të armatosura në paqë; 
5.vendos mbi çështjet nga sfera e politikës së jashtëme dhe e marrëdhënieve 
ndërkombëtare në pajtim me Kushtetutën dhe ligjin; 
6. në marrëveshje me partitë politike, i propozon Kuvendit të Republikës kandidatin për 
kryetar të Qeverisë; 
7. i propozon Kuvendit të Republikës kandidatët për kryetar dhe gjyqëtar të Gjyqit 
Kushtetues; 
8. shqyrton dhe i propozon Kuvendit të Republikës dhe Qeverisë shqyrtimin e çështjeve 
me interes të përgjithshëm për Republikën; 
9. u fal dënimin kryersve të veprave penale; 
10. jep dekorata e mirënjohje të përcaktuara me ligj; 
ll. kryen edhe punë të tjera të përcaktuara me Kushtetutë. 

Neni 109 
Kryesia e Republikës ka kryetarin dhe gjashtë anëtarë të cilët i zgjedhin qytetarët e 
Republikës në zgjedhjet e lira, të drejtëpërdrejta, me vota të fshehta në pajtim me ligjin. 
Mandati i kryetarit dhe i anëtarëve të Kryesisë së Republikës zgjat katër vjetë. 
I njëjti person mund të zgjedhet në këtë detyrë më së shumti dy herë. 
Në rast reziku të drejtëpërdrejtë nga lufta ose në rast të gjendjes së luftës, me vendimin e 
Kryesisë, mandati i anëtarëve të Kryesisë së Republikës mund të zgjatet deri sa të zgjatë 
gjendja e këtillë. 
Kryetari dhe anëtarët e Kryesisë së Republikës nuk mund të kryejnë funksion tjetër 
publik. 
Kryetari dhe anëtarët e Kryesisë së Republikës gëzojnë imunitet sikurse deputetët. 

Neni 110 
Kryesia e Republikës vendos me shumicën e numrit të përgjithshëm të anëtarëve të 
Kryesisë. 
Kryetari i Kryesisë përfaqëson Kryesinë, thëret mbledhjet e Kryesisë dhe i kryeson, 
nënshkruan aktet që i nxjerr Kryesia dhe kujdeset për zbatimin e akteve dhe 
përfundimeve të Kryesisë. 

Neni 111 
Kryesia e Republikës kryen punë nga kompetenca e vet në mbështetje dhe në kuadër të 
Kushtetutës dhe ligjit dhe është përgjegjëse para qytetarëve të Republikës. 
Kryetari dhe anëtarët e Kryesisë përgjigjen për shkeljen e Kushtetutës. 
Përgjegjësinë e kryetarit ose të anëtarëve të Kryesisë së Republikës mundë ta inicojë më 
së paku dy të tretat e deputetëve ose Gjyqi Kushtetues i Kosovës. 

3. QEVERIA E REPUBLIKES
Neni 112 
Qeveria e Republikës është organ i pushtetit ekzekutiv. 

Neni ll3 
Qeveria e Republikës: 
1. propozon dhe realizon politikën e Republikës dhe zbaton ligjet e dispozitat dhe aktet e 
tjera të Kuvendit të Republikës, në pajtim me Kushtetutën; 
2. miraton dekretligje, vendime dhe dispozita të tjera për zbatimin e ligjeve; 
3. propozon ligje,planin e zhvillimit, planin hapsinor, buxhetin dhe logarinë 
përfundimtare si dhe dispozita të tjera dhe akte të përgjithëshme; 
4. orienton punën e ministrive dhe organeve të tjera të administratës; 
5. bënë mbikqyrjen e punës së ministrive, abrogon ose anulon dispozitat e tyre që janë në 
kundërshtim me ligjin ose me dispozitat që i ka miratuar; 
6. përcakton organizimin e brenshëm të ministrive; formon shërbime profesionale dhe 
shërbime të tjera për nevojat e veta, cakton dhe shkarkon funksionarët në ministri; 
7. kryen edhe punë të tjera të përcaktuara me Kushtetutë dhe me ligj. 

Neni 114 
Qeverinë e përbëjnë kryetari, nënkryetarët dhe ministrat. 
Organizimi, mënyra e punës dhe vendosjes së Qeverisë rregullohet me ligj dhe me 
rregulloren e punës. 

Neni ll5 
Kandidati për Kryetar të Qeverisë ia paraqet Kuvendit të Republikës programin e vet dhe
propozon përbërjen e Qeverisë.
Qeveria konsiderohet e zgjedhur në qoftë se për zgjedhjen e saj voton shumica nga numri
i përgjithshëm i deputetëve në Kuvend.
Pas konstituimit të Kuvendit të Republikës zgjedhet edhe Qeveria.
Kryetari,nënkryetarët dhe antarët e qeverisë gëzojnë imunitet sikurse deputetët.

Neni 116 
Qeveria dhe çdo anëtar i saj për punën e vet i përgjigjen Kuvendit të Republikës.
Qeveria dhe çdo anëtar i saj mundë t'i paraqesin dorëheqje Kuvendit të Republikës.
Dorheqja ose shkarkimi nga detyra e kyetarit të Qeverisë tërheq dorheqjen e Qeverisë.
Kryetari i Qeverisë mund t'i propozojë Kuvendit të Republikës shkarkimin e disa
ministrave të Qeverisë.
Kuvendi i Republikës mund të mos i japë votëbesim Qeverisë apo ndonjë anëtari të saj.
Propozimin për votimin e mosbesimit të Qeverisë mund ta paraqesin më së paku 30
deputetë.
Votimi për shkarkimin e Qeverisë mund të konsiderohet i miratuar, në qoftëse për këtë
voton shumica e numrit të përgjithshëm të deputetëve të Kuvendit.
Qeveria të cilës nuk i është dhënë votëbesimi, ose që ka paraqitur dorëheqje, mbetet në
detyrë deri në zgjedhjen e Qeverisë së re.

Neni 117 
Ministritë janë bartëse të funksioneve administrative.
Ministritë zbatojnë ligjet, dispozitat dhe aktet e tjera të Kuvendit republikan dhe të
Qeverisë, si dhe aktet e Kryesisë së Republikës, vendosin për çështjet administrative,
bëjnë mbikqyrjen administrative dhe të inspektimit dhe kryejnë punë të tjera
administrative të përcaktuara me ligj.
Ministritë janë të pavarura në kryerjen e kompetencave të caktuara me Kushtetutë dhe
ligj.
Punën e ministrisë e udhëheqë ministri.
Për punën e ministrisë, ministri i përgjigjet Kuvendit dhe Qeverisë.
Organizimi dhe kompetenca e ministrive përcaktohen me ligj.

4. GJYQET DHE PROKURORITE PUBLIKE
Neni 118 
Funksionin gjyqësor e ushtrojnë gjyqet e rregullta si organe të pushtetit shtetëror. 
Me ligj mund të themelohen edhe lloje të tjera të gjyqeve për zgjidhjen e kontesteve të 
caktuara. 

Neni 119 
Gjyqet e rregullta janë të pavarrura dhe gjykojnë vetëm në bazë të Kushtetutës dhe ligjit. 

Neni 120 
Shqyrtimi në gjyq është publik.
Për mbrojtjen e sekretit, mbrojtjen e moralit, interesave të të miturve ose mbrojtjen e
interesave të tjera të përgjithshme, me ligj caktohet se në cilat raste në shqyrtim mund të
përjashtohet opinioni.
Gjyqi punon në kolegj.
Me ligj mund të caktohet që disa çështje të gjykojë gjyqtari individual.

Neni 121 
Në gjykim marrin pjesë gjyqtarët dhe gjyqtarët- qytetar, në mënyrën e përcaktuar me ligj. 
Me ligj mund të përcaktohet se në disa gjyqe të caktuara dhe në disa çështje të caktuara të 
gjykojnë vetëm gjyqtarët. 

Neni l22 
Formimi, organizimi, kompetencat dhe përbërja e gjyqeve si dhe procedura para gjyqeve 
rregullohet me ligj. 

Neni 123 
Gjyqtarët e gjyqeve të rregullta zgjedhen dhe shkarkohen në mënyrën e përcaktuar me 
ligj. 

Neni 124 
Gjyqet themelohen si gjyqe të shkallës së parë dhe të shkallës së dytë. 
Gjyqi suprem i Kosovës është gjyqi më i lartë i Republikës. 

Neni 125 
Prokuroria publike është organ i pavarrur shtetëror i cili ndjek kryesit e veprave penale 
dhe të veprave të tjera të caktuara të dënueshme sipas ligjit dhe parashtron mjete juridike 
për mbrojtjen e kushtetutshmërisë dhe të ligjshmërisë. 
Prokuroria publike ushtron funksionin e vet vetëm në bazë të Kushtetutës dhe ligjit. 
Formimi,organizimi dhe kompetencat e Prokurorisë publike rregullohen me ligj. 

Neni l26 
Funksioni, mënyra e zgjedhjes dhe e shkarkimit të prokurorit publik rregullohet me ligj. 
Prokurori publik republikan kryen funksionin e Prokurorisë publike, në kuadër të të 
drejtave dhe të detyrave të Republikës në mënyrën e përcaktuar me ligj. 

5. BANKA POPULLORE
Neni 127 
Republika e ka Bankën Popullore.
Statusi,organizimi,qeverisja dhe veprimtaria e Bankës Popullore rregullohet me ligj.


6. GJYQI KUSHTETUES I KOSOVES
Neni 128 
Gjyqi Kushtetues i Kosovës. 
l. vendos mbi pajtueshmërinë e ligjeve, dispozitave e akteve të tjera dhe statuteve tëkomunave e 
të qytetit me Kushtetutën; 
2. vendos mbi pajtueshmërinë e dispozitave dhe të akteve të tjera të organeve republikane 
me ligjin; 
3. vendos mbi pajtushmërinë e të gjitha dispozitave dhe akteve të tjera me ligjin dhe 
dispozitën tjetër republikane; 
4. vendos mbi pajtushmërinë e statutit ose të aktit tjetër të partive politike, të lëvizjeve, të 
lidhjeve dhe të shoqatave me Kushtetutën përkatësisht mbi kundërshtinë me ligj; 
5. vendos mbi ndalimin e punës së partive politike, të lëvizjeve, të lidhjeve dhe të 
shoqatave; 
6. vendos mbi përgjegjësinë e kryetarit dhe të antarëve të Kryesisë së Republikës për 
shkelje të Kushtetutës; 
7. zgjedh çështjet kontestuese të zgjedhjeve në qoftë se nuk janë në kompetencë të 
gjyqeve dhe të organeve tjera shtetërore; 
8. kryen edhe punë të tjera që i janë lënë në kompetencë me Kushtetutë. 
Gjyqi Kushtetues vlerëson kushtetutshmërinë e ligjeve dhe kushtetutshmërinë e 
ligjshmërinë e dispozitave e të akteve të tjera që kanë pushuar së vepruari, nëse nga 
pushimi i veprimit deri në fillimin e procedurës nuk ka kaluar më shumë se një vit. 

Neni 129 
Gjyqi Kushtetues përbëhet nga shtatë gjyqtarë.
Funksioni i gjyqtarit të Gjyqit Kushtetues zgjat tetë vjet dhe mundet përsëri të zgjidhet në
të njejtin funksion.
Kryetari i Gjyqit Kushtetues zgjedhet nga radhët e gjyqtarve për katër vjet dhe mund të
zgjedhet edhe për një periudhë mandatore.
Gjyqtari i Gjyqit Kushtetues nuk mund të ushtrojë funksione të tjera me autorizime
publike ose funksione profesionale.
Gjyqtari i Gjyqit Kushtetues gëzon imunitet sikurse deputetët në Kuvend.

Neni 130 
Gjyqtari i Gjyqit Kushtetues shkarkohet sipas kërkesës së vetë, nëse dënohet për vepër 
penale me dënim heqje lirije, nëse humb përherë aftësinë e punës për të ushtruar 
funksionin e vet dhe kur t'i plotësojë kushtet për realizimin e të drejtës në pensionin e 
pleqërisë të përcaktuar me ligj. 
Gjyqi Kushtetues e njofton Kuvendin mbi ekzistimin e shkaqeve për shkarkimin e 
gjyqtarit të Gjyqit Kushtetues. 
Gjyqi Kushtetues mundë të vendosë që gjyqtari i Gjyqit Kushtetues kundët të cilit ka 
filluar procedura penale të mos ushtrojë detyrën deri sa të zgjasë kjo procedurë. 

Neni 131 
Secili mund të marrë inisiativë për fillimin e procedurës për vlerësimin e 
kushtetutshmërisë dhe ligjshmërisë. 
Procedurën para Gjyqit Kushtetues e fillojnë organet shtetërore. 
Gjyqi Kushtetues mundet edhe vetë ta fillojë procedurën për vlerësimin e 
kushtetutshmërisë e të ligjshmërisë. 

Neni l32 
Gjyqi Kushtetues vendos me shumicën e votave të anëtarëve të gjyqit. 
Vendimet e Gjyqit Kushtetues janë të obligueshme dhe të ekzekutueshme. 

Neni 133 
Kur Gjyqi Kushtetues vërteton se ligji, dispozita ose akti tjetër i komunës e i qytetit nuk 
është në pajtim me Kushtetutën, ai ligj, dispozita ose akti tjetër ose statuti i komunës e i 
qytetit pushon së vepruari. 
Kur Gjyqi Kushtetues vërteton se dispozita republikane,dispozita dhe akti tjetër nuk është 
në pajtim me ligjin, dispozita ose akti tjetër pushon së vepruari. 

Neni l34 
Procedura para Gjyqit Kushtetues dhe efekti juridik i vendimeve të tij rregullohen me 
ligj. 
Organizimin e Gjyqit Kushtetues e rregullon Gjyqi Kushtetues me rregulloren e punës. 




VIII. NDRYSHIMI I KUSHTETUTES

Neni l35 
Propozimin për t'i hyrë ndryshimit të Kushtetutës mund ta paraqesin së paku 50.000 
zgjedhës, më së paku 30 deputet të Kuvendit të Republikës, Kryesia e Republikës dhe 
Qeveria e Republikës. 
Mbi propozimin për t'i hyrë ndryshimit të Kushtetutës vendos Kuvendi i Republikës me 
shumicën e votave të gjithë deputetëve të Kuvendit. 
Propozimi për ndryshimin e Kushtetutës mund të ketë formën e amandamentit 
kushtetues, të ligjit kushtetues ose të Kushtetutës së re. 

Neni l36 
Projektaktin për ndryshimin e Kushtetutës e përcakton Kuvendi i Republikës dhe e nxjerr 
në diskutim publik. 
Kuvendi, pas zbatimit të diskutimit publik, përcakton propozimin e aktit mbi ndryshimin 
e Kushtetutës dhe vendos mbi të. 
Ndryshimi i Kushtetutës është i aprovuar në Kuvend nëse për të kanë votuar shumica nga 
numri i përgjithshëm i të gjithë deputetëve në Kuvend. 
Në qoftë se ndryshimi i Kushtetutës nuk aprovohet, propozimi për ndryshimin e 
Kushtetutës për çështje të njejtë nuk mund të përsëritet para se të kalojë një vit nga dita 
kur është rrefuzuar propozimi për ndryshimin e saj. 
Në qoftë se Kuvendi nuk e aprovon propozimin për ndryshimin e Kushtetutës lidhur me 
atë çështje edhe pasi të kalojë një vit nga dita kur është refuzuar propozimi për 
ndryshimin e saj, propozimi për ndryshimin e Kushtetutës nxirret në referendum. 

Neni l37 
Akti mbi ndryshimin e Kushtetutës është i aprovuar në referendum nëse për të janë 
deklaruar më tepër se gjysma e numrit të përgjithëshëm të zgjedhësve. 
Në qoftë se akti mbi ndryshimin e Kushtetutës nuk miratohet as me referendum, 
propozimi i ri për ndryshimin e Kushtetutës për çështjen e njëjtë nuk mund të 
parashtrohet përsëri para se të kalojë një vit nga dita kur akti i tillë nuk është miratuar. 
Ndryshimin e aprovuar të Kushtetutës e shpall Kuvendi i Republikës së Kosovës. 

Neni 138 
Mbi dhënien e pëlqimit për aktin më të lartë të bashkësisë 
së Jugosllavisë vendos Kuvendi i Republikës me shumicën 
prej dy të tretave të të gjithë deputetëve në Kuvend. 



IX. DISPOZITAT KALIMTARE DHE TE FUNDIT


Neni 139 
Për zbatimin e kësaj Kushtetute dhe sigurimin e kalimit në aplikimin e saj do të nxirret 
Ligji i veçantë kushtetues. 
Ligjin kushtetues e nxjerr Kuvendi i Kosovës me shumicën e votave të të gjithë 
deputetëve të Kuvendit. 
Ligji kushtetues për zbatimin e Kushtetutës së Kosovës shpallet dhe hyn në fuqi 
njëkohsisht me Kushtetutën e Kosovës. 

Neni l40 
Kjo Kushtetutë hyn në fuqi ditën e shpalljes. 
Kaçanik,07.shtator 1990 
KK. Nr. 1/90 

REPUBLIKA E KOSOVES KUVENDI I REPUBLIKES

Në bazë të nenit 397 dhe 398 të Kushtetutës së Krahinës 
Socialiste Autonome të Kosovës,Kuvendi i Kosovës në 
mbledhjen e mbajtur më 7 shtator 1990, merr këtë V E N D I M
MBI SHPALLJEN E KUSHTETUTES SE REPUBLIKES SE KOSOVES.

Sh p a ll e t:
Kushtetuta e Kaçanikut,Kushtetutë e Republikës së Kosovës të cilën e aprovoi Kuvendi i Kosovës në mbledhjen e mbajtur më 7 shtator 1990. 

KK nr. 2/90 NENKRYETARI I KUVENDIT 
Kaçanik, 7 shtator 1990 
Kryesuesi i mbledhjes:
Iljaz Ramajli*[ KUSHTETUTA  E KAçANIKUT ]*

----------


## SkyThinks

Kushtetuta eshte nxjerrur nga teksti origjinal.

Vere!,se kjo kushtetute sot edhe pse nuk vlen,mjafton qe
eshte deshmi per vetedijen e popullit shqiptar,si popull 
liridashes,paqedashes,e human.
Gjithashtu,deshmone se populli shqiptare ka vetedije te plote
te krijoj shtet dhe t`a mbajne ate.

Kjo kushtetut,si baze-siq e shihni edhe ju ka vlerat me te 
larta demokratike,nje historian i ligjit nderkombetare:
Fransies Jegoi Briun ka thene se:
'Kushtetuta e Kacanikut',ze vend te kenaqshem ne kushtetutat
ne historine e ligjeve ,dhe ishte nje nga kushtetutat me moderne
te evropes juglindore atebote".Washington Post

Me keqardhje,se ca nene kan qene te formuluara pershtatur mjedisit e gjendjes se atehershme,sikur kemi rastin kur theksohet ne fjale ne nenin 2;e kosova shtet i pavarur,
e pjese e bashkesise se jugoslavis ...etj

Ju lutem,postoni kritikat apo komentet tua rreth kesaj kushtetute.

Me respekt
SkyThinks
NYC,usa

----------


## Akuamarini

Adem Mikullovci, Delegat i 2 Korrikut të vitit 1990

----------

